# Hp Photosmart 2575 WIFI



## didie2502 (28 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour,

C'est encore moi!!!

Voila je vien s de recevoir une imprimante HP Photosmart 2575 WIFI et j'aimerai bien l'avoir en Wifi, mais le problème s'est que ça marche pas, sur le cd d'instalation il y a marqué Windows XP, SP1 SP2, est ce que ça veut dire que jamais je pourrais mettre mon imprimqnte en wifi av mon Imac????


----------



## NightWalker (28 Septembre 2007)

téléportation vers le forum périphériques...


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Septembre 2007)

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=219&lc=fr&cc=fr&dlc=fr&product=441240&lang=fr#


----------



## didie2502 (29 Septembre 2007)

Merci pour le lien c'est gentil!!!!!!!​


----------

